
Nobody Reads Privacy Policies - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/30/nobody-reads-privacy-policies-heres-how-to-fix-that/
======
robbya
For the web developers out there. Have you read your own site's privacy
policy? Does your company actually follow their own policy as written? Does
the code you write comply with that policy?

A year back I found that my company wasn't abiding by our own privacy policy
in a very obvious way, and when I raised the issue we were able to fix it.
Thankfully we didn't just update the policy.

If you're unsure, do your users a service and check.

